# consignes à rendre : à l'attention de WO (et futurs iPodistes) !!



## ApplePie (21 Janvier 2003)

mon ami, je rends les armes... je ne suis pas prêt d'acquérir un iPod :
*miCraCrasoft annonce (au midem) un nouveau procédé de protection anti-copie dont la vertu est de n'être compatible qu'avec WMP*
je cite ; "_ Les CD protégés seront lisibles sur les ordinateurs, mais pas copiables. En plus de la protection matérielle, il y a aussi une couche logicielle pour la gestion des droits._"

*puis c'et au tour de maCraCravision de s'y mettre :*
je cite :"_Vous l'aurez tous deviné. 2003 sera l'année de la protection anti-copie des CD audio. C'est au tour de Macrovision de présenter le CDS-300.

En voici les fonctionnalités:
- Possibilité de lire les CD sur un ordinateur via Windows Media Player
- Possibilité de les copier sur l'ordinateur toujours via WMP
- Bloque l'accès aux pistes audio dur l'ordinateur en dehaors de WMP
- Les morceaux recopiés sur une autre oridnateurs ne peuvent être joués
- Qualité audio préservée.

En résumé, si ce truc se généralise, vous allez devoir acheter un PC et balancer votre iPod. Bien entendu, le meilleur moyen de lutter contre cette ségrégation sera de ne pas acheter les CD ainsi protègés et d'envoyer un message aux majors pour leur dire qu'ils ont raté une vente.

PS: le plus agaçant, c'est que la protection ne tiendra pas plus de quelques semaines sur PC, mais privera de toute façon les Macusers !_" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















_source : macbidouille_


----------



## WebOliver (21 Janvier 2003)

Ça promet une belle bataille en tout cas... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et nous ne lâcherons pas les armes de sitôt... Mon vieux graveur Yamaha va peut-être me reservir... Une des armes s'apple iMic... ou plus simplement sortie et entrée audio... C'est plus long, mais imparable...

Rira bien qui rira le dernier...


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (21 Janvier 2003)

------------------------
ANNONCE: Je vends mon iPod 5Go, prix cannon, 30 Euros sans la prise FireWire et sans les écouteurs, mais avec le disque dur bien clean et vide de toute musique. Affaire à saisir! Toujours en état de marche malgrè son kilometrage (c'est comme même du Hard Apple!).
------------------------

Non, sans blague, c'est vrai que c'est une très mauvaise nouvelle ça. Esperons que ce soit aussi dur à réaliser que Paladium. Peut-être les difficultés techniques, juridiques, et économiques vont elles empecher cela. C'est comme même fou qu'a une époque comme la notre, qui est sensé être celle de la mobilité, on nous empeche de mettre la musique (je n'ai pas osé poussé l'angélisme jusqu'à dire _notre_ musique, et oui, j'avoue, j'ai des mp3 dont on ne retrouve pas les titres dans ma discothèque.) dans des balladeurs. Peut-être les fabriquants de baladeurs pourraient eux aussi faire pression pour empecher ça, qui signifirait aussi la fin de leur biz!

Enfin, je dis ça, mais de toute façon, la plupart des CD que j'achète sont des "petits", donc c'est pas sur ce genre de CD qu'ils mettrons cette protection. Je pourrais toujours les mettre sur mon _pt'iPod_®et©, et puis les gros groupes, à mon avis, je trouverais toujours quelqu'un pour me les filer en ayant fait sauter cette protection. Na!


----------



## Fulvio (21 Janvier 2003)

Je suis pas pessimiste. On trouvera un moyen de contourner ça, tôt ou tard. De plus, s'il focalise sur le PC, on n'aura pas grand chose à craindre. Les qq CD soit-disant protéger que je possède ne m'ont posé aucun pb sur mon iMac. Au pire, qqun l'a déjà fait remarqué en réagissant sur une actu, on poura toujours passer par la chaine stéréo, j'ai rippé qq vynil  comme ça, la qualité est très correcte.


----------



## ficelle (21 Janvier 2003)

ah la vache, je viens d'acheter mon premier CD protégé sans m'en rendre compte... le dernier Groove Armada... Love Box !
et moi qui comptais le mettre imediatement dans mon iPod...
voila comment on remercie ceux qui achetent des CD !


----------



## melaure (21 Janvier 2003)

Ce n'est pas une raison pour accepter ça. Pour l'instant on a encore droit à la copie privée en France et ce système est donc illégal, puisqu'il entrave nos libertés et nos droits ...


----------



## ApplePie (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lupus yonderboy:</font><hr /> * Je suis pas pessimiste. On trouvera un moyen de contourner ça, tôt ou tard. De plus, s'il focalise sur le PC, on n'aura pas grand chose à craindre. Les qq CD soit-disant protéger que je possède ne m'ont posé aucun pb sur mon iMac. Au pire, qqun l'a déjà fait remarqué en réagissant sur une actu, on poura toujours passer par la chaine stéréo, j'ai rippé qq vynil  comme ça, la qualité est très correcte.  * 

[/QUOTE]
que le grand manitou vous entende !!


----------



## ficelle (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * ah la vache, je viens d'acheter mon premier CD protégé sans m'en rendre compte... le dernier Groove Armada... Love Box !
et moi qui comptais le mettre imediatement dans mon iPod...
voila comment on remercie ceux qui achetent des CD ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

bon, si tous les cd sont protégés de cette maniere, c'est pas bien mechant !
il est bien ecrit "does not play on pc/mac" au dos, et la mention cd audio est absente.
mais iTune est en train de l'importer à 18 x la vitesse sans n'avoir touché à rien


----------



## ficelle (21 Janvier 2003)

faut pas non plus trop flipper, car meme avec une protection plus evoluée, l'existant reste la !
vont quand meme pas nous demander de ramener tous nos disques pour les echanger par des exemplaires protégés.


----------



## ApplePie (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * faut pas non plus trop flipper, car meme avec une protection plus evoluée, l'existant reste la !
vont quand meme pas nous demander de ramener tous nos disques pour les echanger par des exemplaires protégés.

* 

[/QUOTE]
*sont capable de tout !! les récalcitrants pourraient même perdre leurs droits civiques !!*


----------



## polo50 (21 Janvier 2003)

ils vont nous faire le coup de netscape avec real audio et quicktime les salauds ! ils sont vraiement pas possible chez microsoft !


----------



## WebOliver (21 Janvier 2003)

Ces solutions proposées vont littéralement faire exploser le piratage qui deviendra encore plus important puisque nous serons tous des pirates par la force des choses. On achètera des CD incopiables sur nos iPods: on cherchera des solutions pour casser cette protection, on ira chercher des infos sur le net, et finalement on se procurera des fichiers pirates.


----------



## ApplePie (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * Ces solutions proposées vont littéralement faire exploser le piratage qui deviendra encore plus important puisque nous serons tous des pirates par la force des choses. On achètera des CD incopiables sur nos iPods: on cherchera des solutions pour casser cette protection, on ira chercher des infos sur le net, et finalement on se procurera des fichiers pirates. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
tous pirates, hisser le pavillon... mille millions de tonnerre


----------



## melaure (21 Janvier 2003)

Ca me parait inéluctable ...


----------



## cornholio01 (21 Janvier 2003)

Des pirates qui achètent leurs propres CD, on marche quand même sur la tête ...

Moi je serais pour qu'on exige une perquisition chez Pascal Nègre, je suis sur qu'il a plein de disques Sony ou EMI sur son iPod ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quel monde de merde, ça me donne envie de revenir au vynil ... On va se retrouver à payer pour des connards qui font tourner Kazaa toute la nuit. On achète des CD, on préserve le business déja qu'il n'y a plus grand chose à préserver là dedans, et on va encore l'avoir dans l'os parce qu'on ne pourra pas copier ses propres disques sur son ordi !


----------



## ApplePie (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par cornholio01:</font><hr /> *  ... On va se retrouver à payer pour des connards qui font tourner Kazaa toute la nuit. On achète des CD, on préserve le business déja qu'il n'y a plus grand chose à préserver là dedans, et on va encore l'avoir dans l'os parce qu'on ne pourra pas copier ses propres disques sur son ordi ! * 

[/QUOTE]
c'est déjà fait, hélas !
depuis le temps que l'on parle de la baisse de la tva sur les cd !! sans parler des milliards des majors !!!
à 10, ils gagnent tous leur vie correctement et la tentation de la flibuste est moins grande !!!!


----------



## WebOliver (21 Janvier 2003)

Il y a quelque chose de finalement rassurant: c'est encore un bidule Microsoft qui comportera tout ce que Microsoft sait faire de mieux: un produit buggé, avec pleins de failles. Qui n'aura donc qu'une efficacité réduite.


----------



## cornholio01 (21 Janvier 2003)

Oui, faut voir le bon coté des choses ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est du Krosoft, ça tiendra environ deux mois... Et puis sinon, on n'écoutera plus que Godspeed You Black Emperor, les canadiens anti majors et rois du double CD instrumental à pleurer de bonheur. Eux au moins, on est à peu près sur qu'ils ne fourreront jamais de protection sur leurs (sublimes) CD.


----------



## WebOliver (21 Janvier 2003)

De la musique d'avenir?:

«Bonjour, j'aimerais acheter un ordinateur, que me conseillez-vous? PC ou Mac? J'aimerais aussi l'utiliser pour écouter mes CD audios, comme sur une chaîne Hifi.»
«Dans ce cas je vous conseille le PC, car le Mac n'est pas compatible avec les CD audios.»


----------



## cornholio01 (21 Janvier 2003)

Keynote de Mac World San Francisco 2005 :

And one more thing ...

Et là, Steve présente sous les yeux ébahis de l'assistance : iVynil, le premier mange disque portable, pouvant contenir jusqu'à deux chansons ! (les 33 tours, c'est pour la version 12 pouces only !)


----------



## Alex666 (21 Janvier 2003)

les mecs vous delirez la !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





bon fo savoir k'une protection avant meme kel sorte sur le marché grand public est deja cracké par des ptits malin dont c le boulot (lol)
ensuite kan je vois certain post qui pretendent kil fo attendre deux mois pour avoir le truc je dit non il te faut 2 heures maximum !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




les ipod et autres recorder mp3 vont bel et bien marcher donc pas de souci... le fait est ke nous serons tous peut etre des pirates...

pour le moment et avec les becanes que l'on a il est impossible d'empecher un utilisateur de faire une copie de sauvegarde d'un cd audio ! pour la simple et bonne raison que les lecteurs et graveurs de cd sont des periphs non controlé par la carte mere directement ! =&gt; c'est juste du stockage donc de l'alimentation electrik ! au pire on peut tj travailler en direct to disk puis gravure, ou alors en faisant travailler un optical out/in, ou line in line out ! ya pleins de soluces  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







un conseil garder votre matos ! et dite vous bien kun lecteur cd est un lecteur cd sur chaine comme sur ordi (evidement ca aussi, risque de changer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Fulvio (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par cornholio01:</font><hr /> * Oui, faut voir le bon coté des choses ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est du Krosoft, ça tiendra environ deux mois... Et puis sinon, on n'écoutera plus que Godspeed You Black Emperor, les canadiens anti majors et rois du double CD instrumental à pleurer de bonheur. Eux au moins, on est à peu près sur qu'ils ne fourreront jamais de protection sur leurs (sublimes) CD.   * 

[/QUOTE]

A vendre un exemplaire de "Lift your skinny fists..." très peu écouté. Ta perspective m'enchante peu, corno, chacun ses goûts


----------



## WebOliver (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Alex666:</font><hr /> *(...) pour la simple et bonne raison que les lecteurs et graveurs de cd sont des periphs non controlé par la carte mere directement ! =&gt; c'est juste du stockage donc de l'alimentation electrik ! (...) * 

[/QUOTE]

Comment expliques-tu alors que certains CD audios protégés déjà existants ne sont pas lisibles, ou pas gravables sur Mac, ou alors seulement en contournant la protection, ou par d'autres moyens.


----------



## cartman (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Alex666:</font><hr /> * 
pour le moment et avec les becanes que l'on a il est impossible d'empecher un utilisateur de faire une copie de sauvegarde d'un cd audio ! pour la simple et bonne raison que les lecteurs et graveurs de cd sont des periphs non controlé par la carte mere directement ! =&gt; c'est juste du stockage donc de l'alimentation electrik !* 

[/QUOTE]

j ignore qui delire ou fabule mais des peripheriques de stockage non geres par la carte mere... comprends pas la....

mon graveur IDE il est connecte a mon super controleur 12Volt (ben oui l alimentation quoi !!!) rotfl.....
qui lui dit si il doit lire ou graver.... revois tes notions de hardware....


----------



## cornholio01 (21 Janvier 2003)

Je te dirais que de toute façon j'écoute rarement de la musique sur autre chose que ma chaîne hifi ... 

Deuxièmement, tous les labels n'appliqueront pas cette protection, je ne pense pas que les indépendants (il en reste !) le feront.

Pour les cracks, je ne me fais pas de souci non plus. Combien de temps ont tenu les zones des DVD ? 

Non, ce qui me révolte c'est la bêtise incroyable derrière toute la démarche. La chasse aux sorcières dans les cours de récré, ces méthodes de petit flic minable pour lutter contre le piratage, et les imbéciles sécuritaires de Microsoft qui leur emboitent le pas avec leur technologie, tous fiers de révolutionner l'industrie du disque. C'est un spectacle vraiment navrant !  Un spectacle que les accros à Kazaa ont cherché, quelque part, il ne fallait pas s'attendre à une riposte moins bête de la part des maisons de disque, toujours très fortes pour jouer au plus con. Mais au final ça pénalise tout le monde, et ça c'est vraiment nul. Savoir que je vais être considéré comme un pirate, moi qui ne peut pas passer une semaine sans avoir fait au moins une descente chez tous les disquaires de la ville, ça me déprime !


----------



## ApplePie (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par cornholio01:</font><hr /> * Pour les cracks, je ne me fais pas de souci non plus. Combien de temps ont tenu les zones des DVD ? * 

[/QUOTE]
n'empêche que pour *libérer* un lecteur ou graveur dvd , on se casse bien les pieds !!!... quand c'est possible


----------



## WebOliver (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ApplePie:</font><hr /> * 
n'empêche que pour libérer un lecteur ou graveur dvd , on se casse bien les pieds !!!... quand c'est possible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Le slogan de l'iPod qui dit graver un CD en 1 minute en prend un sacré coup, de même que la stratégie du hub numérique...


----------



## Jacen (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

Le slogan de l'iPod qui dit graver un CD en 1 minute en prend un sacré coup, de même que la stratégie du hub numérique...  * 

[/QUOTE]oui et non, apple peut essayer de devenir la marque fétiche de l'Und3rDr0u|\|Dz


----------



## BBen (21 Janvier 2003)

Ils veulent la guère et ils l'auront. On ne peux plus copier les CDs que l'on a acheté légalement ? 
OK. Ben j'arrête d'en acheter. Je vais tout piquer via le P2P et des CDs crackés, M. des World Companies auront au moins gagné ça : un pirate de plus.

Les majors sont trop connes, tant pis pour elles. Elles trouvent qu'elles ne se goiffrent pas assez sur les galettes ? Et bien qu'elles continuent comme ça, elles en vendront encore moins.

Rappelez-vous l'apparition du CD audio, il y a presque 20 ans. A l'époque, le vinyle valait 50 balles. Les premiers CD audios 140 (je parle en FF), et ils nous disaient : "oui, mais les coûts de prod. sont encore élevés, vous allez voir, le prix va baisser très vite".
20 ans après, ça vaut toujours pareil. Les coûts de prod. ont bien baissé, et méchamment, mais ces enflures en ont profité pour augmenter leurs marges. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Alors non aux parasites, surtout si après vous avoir niqué bien profond ils veulent remettre ça et avec une poignée de gravier cette fois !! 
Désolé du ton, mais la y'en a marre !


----------



## Jacen (22 Janvier 2003)

perso je n'achete dejà plus que des cds que je peux foutre sur mon ipod en 160kbs, j'ai pas envie d'acheter le cd, et après devoir télécharger la version basse qualité...


----------



## ApplePie (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par BBen:</font><hr /> *Alors non aux parasites, surtout si après vous avoir niqué bien profond ils veulent remettre ça et avec une poignée de gravier cette fois !! 
Désolé du ton, mais la y'en a marre !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
*tu as de l'imagination !!... cela dit, ton propos peut avoir le même poids (voire davantage) avec un vocabulaire "moins fleuri" !!  *_ 
suite de l'"aventure" :
zdnet macplus _


----------



## WebOliver (22 Janvier 2003)

Voici ce qu'on peut lire dans l'article de ZDnet: «Les CD protégés par notre système comportent deux portions: une session musicale lisible uniquement sur une platine audio de salon; et une session informatique à destination des ordinateurs, PC ou Macintosh.»

Je me réjouis de voir ça... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Les articles au complet, *là* et *là*. 

_Nous avons la tristesse de vous apprendre la mort de QuickTime et de son frère l'iPod._


----------



## ApplePie (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * Les articles au complet, là et là. 

Nous avons la tristesse de vous apprendre la mort de QuickTime et de son frère l'iPod. * 

[/QUOTE]
le premier lien n'est-il pas dans le post précédent ???


----------



## WebOliver (22 Janvier 2003)

A ce propos il est dit que le premier album de Carla Bruni est muni de cette protection et a été présenté au Midem... Ça tombe bien, ma mère l'a acheté la semaine dernière... Importé tout à l'heure dans iTunes sans problème... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Faut qu'on m'explique...


----------



## Foguenne (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * A ce propos il est dit que le premier album de Carla Bruni est muni de cette protection et a été présenté au Midem... Ça tombe bien, ma mère l'a acheté la semaine dernière... Importé tout à l'heure dans iTunes sans problème... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Faut qu'on m'explique... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Pareil, importé sans problème, de toute façon, je l'ai acheté pour la pochette...


----------



## ApplePie (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * 

Pareil, importé sans problème, de toute façon, je l'ai acheté pour la pochette... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
*c'est pout t'entrainer avec ton ixus ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











*


----------



## Pierrot (22 Janvier 2003)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai vraiment l'impression que M$ fait comme d'habitude : "feux de tout bois" pour renforcer son monopole et sans honte aucune, s'engouffre indubitablement dans la même voie que les Major$ du disque.

Il est à remarquer et cela est frappant, que ces industriels là n'ont aucune imagination.

Ils préfèrent crier "au voleur" plutôt que de se remettre en question, ils préfèrent parler "produit" que de parler d'Artistes, ils préfère parler compiles et ressasser ces vedettes d'un autre temps, que de chercher de nouveaux artistes.

Sont-ils sûrs que la baisse des ventes est exclusivement dû au piratage ?
Personnellement je suis persuadé du contraire.

Depuis que j'ai quitté ce métier, il y a plus de 25 ans (déjà), 
je vois qu'ils n'ont pas changé. Pour un, qui de temps en temps a la chance ou le talent de "sortir" un artiste, il y en a cinquante autres qui s'appliquent à copier.

Et cette fameuse taxe sur les mémoires et disques durs on en fait quoi???

En tout cas je sais pourquoi je suis Apple à "donf" comme la plupart des créatifs, c'est une pure question d'esprit...


----------



## WebOliver (22 Janvier 2003)

Après avoir lu ce que serait cette protection, je me dis qu'elle devrait être relativement facilement contournable. Le CD comportera deux couches: une couche audio normale destinée à la lecture sur chaînes hi-fi et une deuxième couche compressée (je vous dis pas la qualité suivant la durée du CD...) destinée à la lecture sur ordinateur avec Windows MediaPlayer.
Il devrait tout de même être assez simple de récupérer les pistes audios à mon avis...


----------



## melaure (22 Janvier 2003)

Je suis assez d"accord avec BBen. Jusqu'a aujourd'hui je me suis dispenser de télécharger des mp3 et j'achête mes CD Audio. Mais j'en ai marre de payer un max pour un auteur qui touche un minimum. Et ces vélléités de protection sont la goutte d'eau qui fait déborder le vase de soisson (déjà bien ébréché !!!). Les majors incitent sérieusement au piratage ...

Espérons que ce ne sera pas le cas pour les films. Je suis clean avec mes 150 DVD vidéo et ça m'embetterais de devoir obtenir autrement mes films ...


----------



## Floppy (22 Janvier 2003)

Bien sûr que ce nouveau système sera rapidement contourné. Mais ne vous réjouissez pas si vite pour autant.

L'important pour M$ n'est pas que leur système anti-copie fonctionne (ils se moquent pas mal de la copie pirate). L'important est de verrouiller le marché de la diffusion numérique. Bouter Apple et Real hors de ce marché. Imposer WMA partout.

L'utilisateur lamba n'ira pas chercher plus loin. S'il lui faut WinXP et des appareils certifiés M$ pour écouter de la musique, il les achètera. C'est ça qui compte.

Ces évidences étant dîtes, j'aimerais qu'on m'explique une chose.

Je suppose que ces nouveaux CD double-couche sont toujours lisibles sur les platines CD actuelles (ou alors c'est pire que tout). Donc je ne vois pas comment on peut interdire un ordinateur de lire la couche audio. A moins bien sûr que l'OS ou le driver du lecteur l'interdisent. Sur windows, c'est facile puisque c'est M$ qui fait windows. Mais sur Mac ?

A moins d'une réglementation l'interdisant (mais serait-elle légale dans tous les pays ?), je ne comprends pas pourquoi Mac OS ne lirait pas la couche audio. Une explication ?


----------



## WebOliver (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Floppy:</font><hr /> *(...) A moins d'une réglementation l'interdisant (mais serait-elle légale dans tous les pays ?), je ne comprends pas pourquoi Mac OS ne lirait pas la couche audio. Une explication ?
* 

[/QUOTE]

[Dreaming Mode On] Une explication... Bill Gates est gentil... et on pourra toujours accéder à cette couche depuis nos Macs... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 [Dreaming Mode Off].


----------



## melaure (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Floppy:</font><hr /> *
A moins d'une réglementation l'interdisant (mais serait-elle légale dans tous les pays ?), je ne comprends pas pourquoi Mac OS ne lirait pas la couche audio. Une explication ?
* 

[/QUOTE]

On sera bientôt tous obligé d'utiliser AmigaOs pour lire les CD Audio ...


----------



## Pierrot (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> *Mais j'en ai marre de payer un max pour un auteur qui touche un minimum. Et ces vélléités de protection sont la goutte d'eau qui fait déborder le vase de soisson (déjà bien ébréché !!!). Les majors incitent sérieusement au piratage  * 

[/QUOTE]

Tu as mis le doigt dessus, c'est exactement ça !

Quand tu te rends compte de ce que touche un artiste, c'est à pleurer.

Je me demande s'il ne vaudrait pas mieux que les artistes vendent sur le Net directement leurs musiques et autres oeuvres.

Je serai le premier à acheter leurs musiques sous forme de "shareware"...

Ils auraient l'air malins les Major$ et les M$.


----------



## ApplePie (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Pierrot:</font><hr /> * 

Tu as mis le doigt dessus, c'est exactement ça !

Quand tu te rends compte de ce que touche un artiste, c'est à pleurer.

Je me demande s'il ne vaudrait pas mieux que les artistes vendent sur le Net directement leurs musiques et autres oeuvres.

Je serai le premier à acheter leurs musiques sous forme de "shareware"...

Ils auraient l'air malins les Major$ et les M$.
* 

[/QUOTE]
ils le font !!!
un artiste touche entre 10 et 15% du prix de vente d'un support audio.
la  marge brute dégagée est d'environ 90 à 93%...
calcul 90% - 17% = 73% à se partager entre édition, promo, distribution !!
plusieurs indépendants vendent en ligne leurs oeuvres, mais ce mouvement est (curieusement) en repli !! j'avais, il y a qques semaines créé un post  sur le sujet. François Hadji-Lazaro, lui même, après avoir fermé boutique a signé avec une major (moins de stress mais moins de liberté... c'est la recette de l'époque).


----------



## macboy (22 Janvier 2003)

il ne reste plus qu'à créer un boite de prod MAcg qui ne met pas de couche logiciel pr empêcher le piratage et qui redistribue + de 50% en droit d'auteurs
allez vive l'Utopie et merde à Bill Gates


----------



## WebOliver (23 Janvier 2003)

Voici une *news* qui me met de bonne humeur...


----------



## ApplePie (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * Voici une news qui me met de bonne humeur... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
de quelle façon, WO ?
Apple nous prouve encore une fois qu'il gère l'accessoire _(c'est le cas de le dire)_ au détriment de l'essentiel !!
qui est concerné _(parce qu'équipé !)_ par le FW 800 ?
qu'il nous sorte un "iBidule" _(si cela ne doit plus être un iPod)_ un peu plus polyvalent, avec de l'intelligence et du design apple dedans _(et dehors, cela va de soi)_ !


----------



## WebOliver (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ApplePie:</font><hr /> * de quelle façon, WO ? (...) * 

[/QUOTE]

Je disais ça, car Apple semble pour l'instant continuer avec la version actuelle de l'iPod, c'est-à-dire qui lit (pour combien de temps encore?) les Mp3...


----------



## ApplePie (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

Je disais ça, car Apple semble pour l'instant continuer avec la version actuelle de l'iPod, c'est-à-dire qui lit (pour combien de temps encore?) les Mp3... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
*bientôt un iPod :




killy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*


----------



## WebOliver (24 Janvier 2003)

Où l'on parle déjà de *failles*.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour tout le monde, ne le prennez pas mal mais Allez vous faire soigner !!!

Je ne voudrais pas paraitre pretentieux mais voila toute les reponses que vous cherchez:

CD Audio = lisible sur chaine hifi et comme vous l'avez deja dit aucun moyen d'empecher un ordi de la lire ( cd de No Doubt protege et non lisible -&gt; nero et hop on rip la partie audio et on a des beaux MP3 ou Wav de la meme qualitee .. ( dsl g fait ca sur mon pc a l'epoque pas de mac)

Sinon vous oubliez qu'il y a des lois ? que croyez vous ? que demain billou va controller le monde parcequ'il le veux ? hier g vu que les ricains doivent virer leur taxes sur le metal europeen pourquoi ? L'OMC y a des regles en commerce et meme billou peut pas les changer ...

Donc l,ongue vie a l'ipod et aux macs !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moi je vous le dis je suis un user de p2p et j'achete des cds... dans les deux cas les sources ne se tariront jamais, question de loi et de difficultees techniques ... de nos jours est il complique de trouver un divx ? non !!!
un mp3? pff !!! non !!!
avez vous deja eu des problemes pour passer un cd dans itunes ? ??? 1 ou 2 oui et c'est toujours possible, donc arretez de vous prendre la tete sans raison ... je ne comprends pas les mac user ... toujours a chercher des raison catastrophique a la mort de la pomme .. merde !!!

Vive la libertee de choix et vive APPLE !


----------



## WebOliver (12 Novembre 2003)

ApplePie a dit:
			
		

> mon ami, je rends les armes... je ne suis pas prêt d'acquérir un iPod :
> *miCraCrasoft annonce (au midem) un nouveau procédé de protection anti-copie dont la vertu est de n'être compatible qu'avec WMP*
> je cite ; "_ Les CD protégés seront lisibles sur les ordinateurs, mais pas copiables. En plus de la protection matérielle, il y a aussi une couche logicielle pour la gestion des droits._"
> 
> ...



Pour en revenir à cette annonce du début d'année, ça donne quoi? Pas grand chose pour l'instant en tout cas.


----------

